# Frozen hands....



## JDenver (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard much about warm hands during Qigong practice.  Sometimes I've heard that hands may be warm or cold.

My hands are always, always very cold during Qigong.  Lots of 'tingling', but no warmth.   Energy is being pulled away from my extremities and into my torso maybe?  Anyone else have similar experiences?

tanks-----


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 6, 2009)

Although I haven't experienced it personally I guess at times various practitioners will have different sensations. Here's an article that mentions a little about that.

http://www.qigong-daoyuan-engl.net/forms/ftg.htm


----------



## mograph (Jul 7, 2009)

Are your hands as relaxed as they could be? Maybe they're a little too tense.


----------



## blindsage (Jul 7, 2009)

Depending on what you're doing this may or may not be relevent.  I was talking with my sifu the other day about zhan zhuang and he mentioned that in Yiquan they talk about three tests in zhan zhuang, the test of fire (where your muscles burn), the test of cold (where your extremeties feel cold) , and the test of laziness.  If you are already in very good physical shape, maybe you go straight into the cold phase.


----------



## Chris-H (Jul 22, 2009)

Cold hands could just be that the blood is moving in towards the organs of the body to nourish them, leaving the hands and other extremities feeling chilled.  This happens most often with my ears.


----------



## mograph (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a thought: have you ever had anyone feel your hands while you're standing? If they feel warm to that person, but to you they feel cold while standing, that would be a different situation. 

Nothing wrong, just different. In my opinion. As others have written, I think that many Zhan Zhuang sensations are transitory, to be replaced by something more (or often less) interesting.


----------



## JDenver (Jul 22, 2009)

Interesting posts.

My hands definitely go cold.  In fact, I didn't mention, if I'm ever feeling cold, it's my hands that go icy quite quickly.  It's just odd to me that it also happens during my qigong, and simultanous to lots of sensation and tingling.

I do like what blindsage wrote though and chris h....it 'feels' like heat is pulled into me and away from my hands.  APPARENTLY, in some time, that will reverse.


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 22, 2009)

i think it's normal.
when i was doing zhanzhuang ,even in summer, i felt my both hands cold, especially in the fingertips. my Shi xiong said to me that it's because your qi can not go that far. but that would disapear when your training gets better.


----------



## grydth (Jul 22, 2009)

Two facts not given are whether this occurs during other activities as well, and whether it is extreme in nature.... the simple (Western) answer may be poor circulation.


----------



## mograph (Jul 22, 2009)

Now we call you ICEMAN!

"Iceman, your Zhan Zhuang is better than mine! I must seek revenge!"


----------



## Ian (Jul 24, 2009)

Similar experience to ggg214. When I started learning my hands always went cold. I was told it was normal and that sensations would change anyway as part of the process. It took months until it changed.


----------



## Quotheraving (Jul 25, 2009)

I was told that some people have cold hands through poor circulation caused by knots of tension constricting the blood vessels in the shoulder joints.

When one practices for a while the larger muscular knots begin to loosen and circulation improves leading to warmer hands.

As practise deepens the ligaments begin to loosen, which in turn causes a stretching of the muscles and residual tension in the stretching muscles results in another phase of constriction (and cold hands) .

Finally the last knots of tension disappear and the hands become warm again.


Dunno if this is true as my hands have only recently began to warm during practise, particularly so when I practise the 4 directions - and I definately started out with poor circulation thanks to my job, but the chi-gung teacher who passed it on seemed genuine enough.


----------

